# ASIC quality



## Octopuss (Jan 22, 2014)

I just came by a post by The Stilt over at Litecointalk saying


> Higher stock VDDC = less leakage, lower stock VDDC = higher leakage.
> 
> Lower the leakage the better.
> The scale displayed by GPU-Z has gotten people thinking that higher "ASIC Quality" the better.
> ...



Interesting. Is it true?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> I just came by a post by The Stilt over at Litecointalk saying
> 
> 
> Interesting. Is it true?


 
Fairly certain it says this on the GPU-Z page regarding ASIC and how to read into the results of the ASIC Quality.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2014)

Depends on your definition of "quality"


----------



## ISI300 (Jan 22, 2014)

Higher ASIC quality in post-Fermi nVidia GPUs equals lower voltage, lower voltage to overclock on air, lower temperatures. Some GTX 460s could hit 850 with 987 milivolts whereas some require upwards of 1050 milivolts to do so.


----------

